# What is a "cereal box" license plate?



## frankabr. (Nov 21, 2011)

What is a cereal box license plate?   Were they real license plates for bicycles?   Did they have different numbers on each one?   Weren't there real license plates issued by different cities?

Someone please educate me.

F.A.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 21, 2011)

*plates*

In 1953 and 1954 Wheaties cereal boxes contained little license plates for each state, the Canadian provinces and some US Holdings - one per box. You could also order sets of the plates directly from General Mills. These plates are frequently found on web auctions, at flea markets, etc. They are all dated 1953 or 1954. In the late 70's, early 80's there was another set of state plates issued through cereal boxes. These are more rectancular than the 53-54 series. In addition, almost all cities of any size issued registration plates for bicycles. This started almost as soon as bicycles hit the streets and continues to this day. They originally were metal of varying shapes and sizes and eventually evolved to a "sticker". During the war years (wwII) some were made of a fiberboard material. A fellow in Montana has published a book on bicycle license plates.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Gordon--great write up. Here are a couple I have on my bikes. The first is a '53 Nevada plate on my '53 Luxury Liner. The second is a '54 South Carolina on my '54 Black Phantom. I purposely looked for the colors/years to match the bikes. v/r Shawn


----------



## fattommy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Cereal box plates*

Here's a picture of the plate on my old beater straightbar.  I like this one because my bike is a '50 so it sort of fits.
Tommy


----------

